# LCD-Panel G510



## BlackHawk3 (27. April 2011)

Hi,


habe mir gestern beim Saturn die G510 und die Roccat Kone+ gekauft. Jetzt habe ich mal die Software installiert und alles soweit eingerichtet. Alles fuktioniert super, bin hochzufrieden, wirklich alles top. Aber als ich dann z.B. Skype für den Bildschirm der Tastatur suchte, fand ich nur eine auf meinem Display nicht ablesbare Funktion, für die G15. Und ich suchte und suchte und fand nur Programme für das Display vom G15 und G19, nicht jedoch zum G510. Gibt es Seiten, wo man sich Software zu dieser Tastatur herunterladen kann?? Oder muss man selbst Programme programmieren?? Wenn ja, kann mir jemand dabei ein paar Einführungstipps geben? Wär echt cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

Schau dich mal hier um:

Logitech Users - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## BlackHawk3 (27. April 2011)

Danke, is zwar nen bisschen unübersichtlich, aber ich werd bestimmt was finden, aber kann ich die G15 Programme auch auf meiner G510 verwenden??


----------



## Zlicer (27. April 2011)

Ja, man kann die G15 Applets auch auf der G510 verwenden, allerdings nur die Applets für die G15 refresh. Die für die alte, blaue G15 kann man nicht verwenden.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

Du kannst auch hier mal schauen. 

www.G15-Applets.de :: Index


----------



## BlackHawk3 (27. April 2011)

Okay, gut danke euch;D


----------

